# Another of my shop favorites



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chris, thanks for the review. I have one of these on my list. I agree they are pricey but I am a firm believer that, with tools, you get what you pay for.


----------



## jobott (Mar 13, 2009)

After years of dealing with cheap combination squares, I finally bit the bullet and bought one of these. After a year of use I have to say it is one of the best tools in my shop. Accurate, easy to use and QUALITY. Don't cheap out on a square if you're looking for one. Accuracy is critical for good cuts and workmanship. I haven't regetted it.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have one of these also. It is a very well made tool, and I do use it for some things, but the 12" is a little long for most of the things that I do. I have a 9" Brown and Sharpe that I use much more frequently than the 12" Starrett.


----------

